# VK - Joyetech ULTIMO Sub-Ohm Tank & RESTOCKS



## Gizmo (27/7/16)

*Joyetech ULTIMO Atomizer comes with*


1× Joyetech ULTIMO Atomizer
1× MG Ceramic 0.5ohm head
1× MG QCS 0.25ohm head
1× MG Clapton 0.5ohm head
1× Notch CoilTM
1× Cotton Piece
1× Glass Tube
1× Mouthpiece
1× Manual & Warranty Card
1× Warning Card

http://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ultimo-sub-ohm-tank-stainless-steel.html
Restocks:
TFV8 Stainless Steel
iJust 2 Tank
Protank Stainless Steel
Pico Starter Kit Pink, Black and White


----------



## skola (27/7/16)

@Gizmo does your Fourways branch already have this in stock?


----------



## Gizmo (27/7/16)

Ultimo now in Stock at fourways retail store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

